# bcaa's



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

*are bcaa's worth the money?*​
yes5774.03%no2025.97%


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

are bcaa's worth the money?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I personally would say no.

I think there are other more useful supplements and nothing can replace a good diet.

But that said, if money aint an issue, why not!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

this is a contextual question and so not a very good reflection of their actual use/importance.

You'll probably get all yes's from competitors and all no's from non competitors becasue they are most useful precontest and on keto diets.

for the recreationsl lifter I would say they are not needed but if you are competing then they can be of great benefit providing everything else is right.

Also BCAAs are only useful in these circumstances

1. Before workout

2. After workout

3. oh no sorry thats it.

any other time a broad spectrum AA supplement will suffice.

I writeen numerous times on the benefits of BCAAS so I wont repeat mysefl again.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

As Tom says, before and after workout, other than that not necesary outside competition as far as I know.

SD


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

I would put them in the second tier of supplements. They are not essentail but do have a use for certain times.

I have seen some good logs of people mega dosing them (ie 40-50g daily) and how it has helped them keep (even gain)muscle whilst losing body fat.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Why use BCAA's when L-Lecuine is cheaper, just makes no sense


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Love bcaas i use prior during and after training!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BCAA/EAA/LEUCINE are the *MOST* under rated supps ever!

Better recovery, growth on a cut!

Dose eaa 15g 2* daily

with 20g bcaa and 20g glutamine during training

and tell me you don't notice a difference.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

MXD said:


> BCAA/EAA/LEUCINE are the *MOST* under rated supps ever!
> 
> Better recovery, growth on a cut!
> 
> ...


I agree - except for the glutamine.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Whats EAA?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Just had a look on my protein. The creatine seems cheap and maybe the aminos (don't know much about these) but the Isolate seems expensive. Dymatize is pretty good and you can get it for £27 for 2.2kg MP Isolate is £33.90 for 2kg. and Dymatize tastes great. Not a massive difference by I thought MP was known for being REAL cheap


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

fits said:


> Whats EAA?


Essential Amino Acids - personally I just use BCAA


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

ah24 said:


> Essential Amino Acids - personally I just use BCAA


 ah right got ya! cheers


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

fits said:


> Just had a look on my protein. The creatine seems cheap and maybe the aminos (don't know much about these) but the Isolate seems expensive. Dymatize is pretty good and you can get it for £27 for 2.2kg MP Isolate is £33.90 for 2kg. and Dymatize tastes great. Not a massive difference by I thought MP was known for being REAL cheap


Hi,

Is that 100% Isolate from Dymatize (have you got a link)? Our Isolate product is 100% whey protein isolate which yields over 93% protein (as-is)! You can view test certificate here.

Thanks MP


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is that 100% Isolate from Dymatize (have you got a link)? Our Isolate product is 100% whey protein isolate which yields over 93% protein (as-is)! You can view test certificate here.
> 
> Thanks MP


 Hello

no it looks like a mix. i have been using it for a whie and it mixes well and tastes great and is pretty decent. The price has actually gone up a little lol here is where i normally buy it with the ingredients

http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/shop/product.php/2/elite_whey

I guess if i made my own MP formular and used a little concentrate, It would be cheaper.

does your protein mix well? and taste, at least OK? if it is drinkable then you can always add some angle delight sugar free to add taste and thickness

Looking forward to trying your products :beer1:


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

fits said:


> Hello
> 
> no it looks like a mix. i have been using it for a whie and it mixes well and tastes great and is pretty decent. The price has actually gone up a little lol here is where i normally buy it with the ingredients
> 
> ...


Yes its a WPI and WPC blend so not comparable...

Adding WPC will always make it cheaper than WPI on its own. WPI is more expensive.

Yes all "instant mixing whey" is instantised at the dairy so our product will mix as well if not better than "product x" off the shelf.

We sell unflavoured or flavoured. Many reviews on our site:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/index.cfm?page=product-review&id=81;427

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/index.cfm?page=product-review&id=55;174

Also have the MP Max Whey if you prefer an "off the shelf product" for direct prices:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/index.cfm?page=product-review&id=58;195

Hope that helps.. MP


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah that helps thanks :beer1:


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

wouild only use supplements like bcass when im dieting for a show. Would take them half way through a workout beofre i do cardio at the end for 25-35mins. TBH no real need for things like BCASS during bulking as you body should be gettin enough nutrients from food n stuff, just when dieting u better playin safe and gettin everythin u can


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

xplosivefibres said:


> wouild only use supplements like bcass when im dieting for a show. Would take them half way through a workout beofre i do cardio at the end for 25-35mins. TBH no real need for things like BCASS during bulking as you body should be gettin enough nutrients from food n stuff, just when dieting u better playin safe and gettin everythin u can


 I seem to be on a constant diet :boohoo: Cant say i have REALLY spent a good time bulking.

how about these for cheapness and a good supp

http://www.allsports-online.co.uk/allsports.cgi

any one here use Allsports for their supps on a regular basis?


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

no need for bcaas.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bulking said:


> no need for bcaas.


Why?


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

unless dieting - then maybe theres a case for them. for most people who cant really afford every sup under the sun they are a waste of money - especially like most on here you are just trying to gain muscular weight.

But if you got a few notes itching you then by all means see if it works for you.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bulking said:


> unless dieting - then maybe theres a case for them. for most people who cant really afford every sup under the sun they are a waste of money - especially like most on here you are just trying to gain muscular weight.
> 
> But if you got a few notes itching you then by all means see if it works for you.


Do you even understand what they are? How they're different to amino acids in whey? What they can help assist in?

Your first post said 'no need for them' now it's changed to if you have a few extra notes. Well they either work or they dont right?

And affording every supp under the sun? You can get them cheap as chips from MP!


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

Steady geezer - im not having a go at you.

each to their own, try them, if they work then keep using them i guess. :lift:

but for those who can only afford few supps then stick to the basics. nothing compares to food.


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

in fact you know what - forget this.

if you aint dieting its a waste of money. just as cee is a waste of money. and all these other state of the art 'gonna make you gain 10lbs in ten days' supps.

wonder what will be the next wonder supp??


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

bcaa/eaa/leucine are incredible mate.

Don't knock something untill you try it 

Try 2 lots of 15g eaa a day and tell me you don't notice the difference.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

bulking said:


> in fact you know what - forget this.
> 
> if you aint dieting its a waste of money. just as cee is a waste of money. and all these other state of the art 'gonna make you gain 10lbs in ten days' supps.
> 
> wonder what will be the next wonder supp??


Creatine is a waste of money? Sorry mate but some of us here have our training and diets nailed down and would like to discuss the supplements that give us that last 5%. No ones talking about wonder supplements or gaining 10lbs in 10 days.

We are however discussing things you obviously have little knowledge on  .

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

what are bcaa's guys?


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

I take BCAA's before bed as i was taking a casein protein before bed, but i couldn't stomach it.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> what are bcaa's guys?


Branch Chain Amino Acids


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

BCAA = leucine & isoleucine & valine (which are all amino acids).

Thanks


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

brownie said:


> I take BCAA's before bed as i was taking a casein protein before bed, but i couldn't stomach it.


Thats abit silly imo

BCAA stimulate protein synthesis in around 25 mins then it drops of leaving a massive gap untill you wake up.

+ if you can stomach bcaa you will surely be able to stomach casein.

If you want do what I do which is mix flavoured whey with my mpc (30mpc 20 whey = 200kcal) that way its in a better anabolic ratio (same as human milk 60%casien 40%whey)


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

MXD said:


> Thats abit silly imo
> 
> BCAA stimulate protein synthesis in around 25 mins then it drops of leaving a massive gap untill you wake up.
> 
> ...


 DO you have seperate tubs or do you build your own formular on the site?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I have seperate bags and digi scales to make use of the best discounts.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

do you mix BCAA's with your whey shake and drink whilst training? or on their own in water/juice?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to have have 20g wms, 20g glutamine and 20g bcaa during training.

(all in water)

I've been doing 30g wms and 30g bcaa during now as I've run out of glutamine and don't rele need it atm. The higher bcaa is certainly noticeable.

The advantage of having wms over dextrose or any other carb while training is that it doesn't create a significant insulinogenic response and therefore not causing drowsyness like high II things do.

+ a stupid fvck off pump!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

MXD

Do you use HMB regular? how much and whwen would you take it? and BCAA'S only when training? never on waking? I guess a shake or food is good first thing


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to use hmb but have not over the last few months, If you do take it use 1g 3* daily.

Yeah I don't use bcaa's on waking as I believe they spike protein synthesis they still need a functional group of eaa's to effectively synthesize protein.

On non training days I have 2 lots of 15g eaa in between meals or wherever.

Just concentrate on real food in the morning and around workouts. EAA/BCAA are the icing on the cake imo.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

I use them Pre and post workout.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

so, bcaa, eaa and glutamine are a good buy?

like 10g glutamine waking up, 10g during training and 10g before bed with casein shake.

bcaa and eaa taken before training and before bed? 20g each? that sound right?


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

fits said:


> Hello
> 
> no it looks like a mix. i have been using it for a whie and it mixes well and tastes great and is pretty decent. The price has actually gone up a little lol here is where i normally buy it with the ingredients
> 
> ...


I used Dymatize when I first started, its rubbish. Reflex are aparently in court with Dymatize, Dymatize are making false claims to percentage of protein per scoop and Reflex pointed it out.

Dymatize sucks in quality and taste. For taste Boditronics Express Whey.

Quality My Protein are fine. All my supplements other than Whey are from them. They never fail on quality.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

medici999 said:


> so, bcaa, eaa and glutamine are a good buy?
> 
> like 10g glutamine waking up, 10g during training and 10g before bed with casein shake.
> 
> bcaa and eaa taken before training and before bed? 20g each? that sound right?


Just EAA, EAA is BCAA plus extra L-Leucine.

EAA is taken before workout and after, I wouldn't bother before bed unless you did a workout that day. Have a Cassein Protein shake before bed instead.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

I nearly bought some BCAA's from Myprotien but was put off by their own reviewers regarding the taste.

I notice people are advocating taking pre, during and post workout. I use Hurricane xs immediately after traning, Considering that Hurricane will contain these BCAA's would i be wasting my time taking additional BCAAs'?

P.s i'm currently dieting hence my interest in using these.

P.P.S Does anybody know of a company that produces BCAA's that are flavoured. I'd rather not bother with tablets (expensive and a bit of a pain during a workout)


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

Just add some sugar free squash to eliminate the taste but you'll find they won't completely mix into water, especially if it's cold. All standard BCAA's will generally taste the same regardless of who sells it but the squash solves that - you'll just experience white bits in the liquid where they haven't completely mixed it but if you just neck the liquid there's no issue.

The flavoured BCAA's tend to be instantised so they completely mix into water but they work out nearly double the cost of standard BCAA's and IMO not worth the extra cost.


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

I take them each workout and when doing CV,

for weights I take pre-workout and then I take another serving post workout. It helps me and never trained without them, if gives less DOM the following days...

Also for me all these protein powders gives me stomach upsets I've tried them all from ProPeptide to Reflex Whey isolate probably due they are dairy based which I find hard to break down.

When doing CV I will take BCAA before doing a session to prevent mucle breakdown.

End of the day it may work you, for me it does and why break something when all is working..

Oh I take Xtend product taste is really good


----------



## evo6tme (Sep 14, 2009)

whats the best bcaa to use????????

iv been using xtend during my workout.......is there anything else u can recommend??????


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> this is a contextual question and so not a very good reflection of their actual use/importance.
> 
> You'll probably get all yes's from competitors and all no's from non competitors becasue they are most useful precontest and on keto diets.
> 
> ...


well said mate i was going to say somthing liike that


----------

